# x11 proto e xorg proto

## dylanmc

Salve a tutti, io ho svariati problemi con l'aggiornamento del sistema,  tra cui queste due versioni di proto.

Non riesco a capire perchè il mio sistema voglia installare xorg-proto al posto di x11-proto, generando un sacco di conflitti (oltre al resto)

https://pastebin.com/xwiDE7gb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ultimamente e' cambiato il sistema di pacchettaggio di xproto ma vedo che nel tuo caso non e' il reale problema.

Il problema dovrebbe essere dev-qt/qtwebkit:4 che non e' piu' nel portage tree quindi non dovrebbe richiederlo nessuno.

Quindi prova a dsinstallarlo emerge -C dev-qt/qtwebkit:4

----------

## dylanmc

Intanto grazie per la dritta, la situazione è migliorata parecchio

ora c'è meno confusione, ma restano i problemi con icu, boost e boost-build

https://pastebin.com/nTrWmDnE

Io questa cosa degli slot non riesco a metabolizzarla, se ho capito bene ci sono pacchetti che chiedono due versioni ma come farlo a capire al sistema per me resta un mistero.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei in un sistema stable o testing? Puoi postare il tuo emerge --info?

----------

## dylanmc

```
luca@snoopx ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.24 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r11, 4.14.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_1600X_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8162660 total,   4022228 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 08 Apr 2018 11:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 28e175a6a12bac8975cb0616913459df5f920d9e

Head commit of repository brother-overlay: 9a0419c1e06135e4d5838ae23e4effbb1e5c6cad

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo, 3.6.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo, 2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r11::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

brother-overlay                                                                                                                                                                     

    location: /usr/local/overlay/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: git://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

seden

    location: /var/lib/layman/seden

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/user/seden.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

zugaina

    location: /var/lib/layman/zugaina

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/zugaina-portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64 32"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_5 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

COLORTERM="truecolor"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-IKcCACUvGB,guid=8911932be32623998cb705185aca3d21"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="plasma"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going -v -q"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDMSESSION="plasma"

GDM_LANG="it_IT.utf8"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GS_LIB="/home/luca/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/luca/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/luca/.config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_MODULES="canberra-gtk-module"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/luca/.gtkrc:/home/luca/.config/gtkrc"

HOME="/home/luca"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.29.1/info:/usr/share/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-chain prefix-guest"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="5"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.51"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/2"

KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW="/Windows/1"

KONSOLE_PROFILE_NAME="Profilo 1"

L10N="it"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="it"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="it"

LOGNAME="luca"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.zst=01;31:*.tzst=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.wim=01;31:*.swm=01;31:*.dwm=01;31:*.esd=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.mjpg=01;35:*.mjpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.cfg=00;32:*.conf=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.ini=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.opus=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/luca"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

MANPAGER="manpager"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.29.1/man:/usr/lib/llvm/5/share/man:/usr/lib/llvm/4/share/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man"

MOZ_GMP_PATH="/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/gmp-gmpopenh264/system-installed"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec|llvm)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/6.4.0:/usr/lib/llvm/5/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/4/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 arm64-linux hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc64 ppc64-linux s390 sh sparc sparc-solaris sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.5"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python3.5/site-packages"

PORTAGE_QUIET="1"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima        security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler    user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/opt/bin/skype"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/luca"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGETS="python3_6"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 sparc"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64"

QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR="0"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/6.4.0:/usr/lib/llvm/5/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/4/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/snoopx:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2882,unix/snoopx:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2882"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHELL_SESSION_ID="d6eabc548dc54de3a0beda1fede46e49"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_ASKPASS="/usr/bin/ksshaskpass"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

TERM="xterm-256color"

TWISTED_DISABLE_WRITING_OF_PLUGIN_CACHE="1"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 it jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell ssl startup-notification steamruntime svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 x86_64 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 sparc" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="noveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="luca"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_EXPERIMENTAL_FEATURES CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_X86 CURL_SSL ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FFTOOLS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL L10N LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LIRC_DEVICES LLVM_TARGETS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS POSTGRES_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CPU_FLAGS_ARM ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos s390 sh sparc sparc64-solaris sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX bionic Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mingw mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="noveau"

WINDOWID="58720262"

XAUTHORITY="/tmp/xauth-1000-_0"

XCURSOR_THEME="breeze_cursors"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="KDE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_GREETER_DATA_DIR="/var/lib/lightdm-data/luca"

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/var/run/user/1000"

XDG_SEAT="seat0"

XDG_SEAT_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="snoopx-1523203361.874615-6847983"

XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP="plasma"

XDG_SESSION_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session0"

XDG_SESSION_TYPE="x11"

XDG_VTNR="7"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi anche postare l'output del comando  emerge -auDNvt system (come il tuo ma con l'aggiunta dell'opzione -t).

Il problema e' icu ma non riesco a capire chi voglia installare la versione 61.1 che e' hard masked

----------

## dylanmc

comunque si, il profilo è stabile

----------

## dylanmc

```
snoopx /home/luca # emerge -auDNvt system

[ebuild  r  U ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.4.5.1 [5.4.2.2-r1] USE="kde -gnome -java" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5" 

[ebuild  r  U ]  dev-libs/icu-60.2 [58.2-r1] USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  rR   ]  media-libs/libzmf-0.0.2  USE="-debug -doc {-test} -tools" 

[ebuild  rR   ]  media-libs/libcdr-0.1.4  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  rR   ]  app-text/libmspub-0.1.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  rR   ]  media-libs/libvisio-0.1.6  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test} -tools" 

[ebuild  rR   ]  app-text/libebook-0.1.2-r1  USE="-doc {-test} -tools" 

[ebuild  rR   ]  media-libs/harfbuzz-1.7.2  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -fontconfig -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  rR   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.7  USE="icu ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6" 

[ebuild  r  U ]  dev-libs/icu-61.1 [58.2-r1] USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  rR   ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.4-r2  USE="icu -debug -systemd {-test}" 

[ebuild  rR   ]  dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/boost-1.63.0 [1.65.0] USE="nls threads -context -debug -doc -icu -mpi -python -static-libs -tools" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6" 

[ebuild     UD]  dev-util/boost-build-1.63.0 [1.65.0] USE="-examples -python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-61.1:0/61.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.4.5.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1:0/58.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/58.2= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.14:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.4.5.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                  ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (dev-util/mdds-1.3.1:1/1.2::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                               

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0= required by (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820-r1:0.5/0.5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.65.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.65* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.63.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.63* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.4.5.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/icu-61.1:0/61.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.7:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- kde-apps/kde4-l10n-17.08.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (30 Mar 2018)

# Depends on deprecated Qt4, no revdeps left.

# Masked for removal in 30 days.

- games-emulation/sdlmame-0.174::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (18 Mar 2018)

# Fails to build (#634662), version bump long time pending (#596162).

# Removal in a month.

- x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.12.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (18 Mar 2018)

# Superseeded by adwaita-icon-theme for years, also having both installed at

# the same time causes some apps to use old icons over new ones (#638142).

# Removal in a month.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Domanda hai messo icu in package.unmask o package.keywords?

```
$ grep -r icu /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords*

$ grep -r icu /etc/portage/package.unmask*
```

----------

## dylanmc

accidenti, si 

ma non capisco perchè me lo ha fatto fare.

```
 required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Lars Wendler <polynomial-c@gentoo.org> (27 Mar 2018)

# Breaks a couple of revdeps. See tracker bug at

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/651698

=dev-libs/icu-61.1

```

----------

## dylanmc

System ora è a posto, resta che icu (che ho rimosso da package.unmask) rompe le scatole ancora su world :/

```
snoopx /home/luca # emerge -auDNv world

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.4.5.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (dev-libs/liborcus-0.12.1:0/0.12::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0= required by (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820-r1:0.5/0.5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.65.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.63.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.63* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf:0

  (sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf-2017_p20180211:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf-2017_pre20170505-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf-2017_pre20170505[binary] required by (app-emulation/qemu-2.11.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                  

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.4.5.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    (and 3 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1:0/58.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/58.2= required by (media-libs/libfreehand-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-qt/qtwebkit:4[abi_x86_32(-)]".

(dependency required by "net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

skype potrei anche toglierlo, per eliminare l'ultimo errore.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a eliminare skype e poi a fare andare il world anche con l'opzione --backtrack=50

----------

## dylanmc

```
snoopx /home/luca # emerge --backtrack=50 -auDNv world   

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf:0

  (sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf-2017_p20180211:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf-2017_pre20170505-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~sys-firmware/edk2-ovmf-2017_pre20170505[binary] required by (app-emulation/qemu-2.11.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                  

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.65.0= required by (dev-libs/libixion-0.12.2:0/0.12::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0= required by (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820-r1:0.5/0.5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.65.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.63.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.63* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (app-text/libebook-0.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1:0/58.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/58.2= required by (media-libs/libfreehand-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=kde-apps/kmimetypefinder-16.04.3".

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-16.04.3-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Niente non riesco ad eliminare.

Tra l'altro ho quel pacchetto di kde che non esiste nemmeno più kmimetypefinder

----------

## dylanmc

```
kdebase-runtime-meta
```

non c'è più in portage, non capisco come faccio ancora ad averlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dylanmc wrote:*   

> non c'è più in portage, non capisco come faccio ancora ad averlo

 

Hai mai avviato un depclean? Altra ipotesi e' che sia finito nel world file

----------

## dylanmc

in effetti era un pò che non avviavo un depclean  :Sad: 

```
Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 225) dev-libs/re2-0.2016.05.01...

```

Grazie per la disponibilità  :Smile: 

----------

## dylanmc

oggi ho riaggiornato, nessun problema.

Grazie ancora

----------

